# Ruins Of The World



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tikal , Guatemala*


Tikal por Mayan Trip, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tikal , Guatemala*


Tikal! por rstecher, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paestum , Italy*


Paestum por wizt, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paestum , Italy*


IMG_5751 por gigichamp, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr.


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Ceres (or Athena) was built in c.500 BC in a transitional style between Ionic and early Doric. It was later used as a Christian church, as indicated by three Christian tombs discovered in the floor. por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Neptune (or Apollo or Hera II) dates from 450 BC and is the most complete of the three por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tikal , Guatemala*


Tikal - Tempel I por srmurphy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tikal , Guatemala*


Maya's site in Tikál, Guatemala por Anh Già, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Egypt*


Karnak Temple por Simone Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Egypt*


egypt2012_042 por mikeric, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Egypt*


pilones por puce2003, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Egypt*


Karnak Temple por Simone Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pictures, maybe some photos of today´s Libya are missing...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

post your pics


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

The Ruins in Negros Occidental, Philippines










You can visit my blog to see the rest of the photos:
http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Abbaye de Jumièges, Normandie, France*



























*Château de Noisy, Celles, Belgique*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Tulum, Mexico *

*Mayan culture*


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Catania - San Nicolò l'Arena*

*N 37.504223, E 15.079585*
http://goo.gl/maps/IBQBx

Convent of St. Nicolaus. It starts to build in 1558 in the old Jewish quarter of Cipriana, was rebuilt after the earthquake of 1693 like the greatest convent in the old Continent. It is the second in Europe after the Palacio Naciònal of Mafra and the greatest in Italy. Closed in the 1866 after the Unity of Italy, fell into decline and was split into multiple environments (military barracks, schools, gyms). After the 1970s is the venue of the Faculties of Letters, Languages, Philosofy of the University of Catania, that restored the old structures.


















Mosaics of II century, under the emeroteque of Faculty of Letters. Was a long corridor of a Roman Villa that destroied a precedent habitation in ellenistic style, called "Casa della Tavola imbandita" (_House of the prepared table_), from its wonderful wall paints.
http://goo.gl/maps/NzTpM


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Great!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

balthazar said:


> ^^ Great!


Thank You! 



UnHavrais said:


> *Abbaye de Jumièges, Normandie, France*
> 
> [...]


Amazing!
Incroyable!

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est une ruine: peut-être un hôtel luxuose ou un parc à thème ... peut être une attraction touristique... hno:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lolei, Angkor Wat Archeological Park, Cambodia*

Lolei by TooTallD, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Archeological Park, Cambodia*

Lolei by TooTallD, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Tikal, Guatemala:* The city was inhabited by between 45,000 and 90,000 people between 90 AD and 869 AD, when it was mysteriously abandoned. It is estimated that there are around a hundred pyramids and buildings lost in the jungle, yet to be discovered. (1/2)


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

(2/2)














































View from one of the pyramids:


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

tommolo said:


> It used to be Italy, but it was assigned to croatia as a part of the policy of punishing fascist countries after WWII (as italy was) reducing their boundaries, but now is croatia. Since the two counties are now pretty friendly and both in the european union, there are slow and peaceful political/social process ongoing to create an european binational (or even trinational considering slovenian part of that amazing territory) euroregion, the Istra/istria euroregion. But yes, administratively and socially is Croatia, without a doubt


 I'm tired od Italians claiming Croatia to be Italian. If we want to go back through history we can then say that all of Europe is Italian due to the expanse of the Roman Empire in yesteryear. Get over it, it is Croatia and that is it. That is why Croatia has such a turbulent past. All our history we are fighting with our neighbours who are trying to take this land which is probably one of the most beautiful spots in the world. 

That is not true. The borders in this region have changed on many occasions in history. 
The Venetians took over Pula in 1331 and would rule the city until 1797. During the 14th, 15th and 16th centuries, Pula was attacked and occupied by the Genoese, the Hungarian army and the Habsburgs; several outlying medieval settlements and towns were destroyed. In addition to war, the plague, malaria and typhoid ravaged the city. By the 1750s there were only 3,000 inhabitants left in ancient city, an area now covered with weeds and ivy.[17]
With the collapse of the Venetian Republic in 1797 following Napoleon's Treaty of Campo Formio, the city became part of the Habsburg Monarchy. It was invaded again in 1805 after the French had defeated the Austrians. It was included in the French Empire of Napoleon as part of the Kingdom of Italy, then placed directly under the French Empire's Illyrian Provinces


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Split CROATIA*

Croatia is one of the few place where Ruins are still living. Check out the Diocletans Palace in Split and The Pula Arena in Pula. Croatia Ruins are amongst the best preserved in the world and date back to BC times










zarocroatiawordpress










megan palino












megan palino






















zarocroatiawordpress


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*PULA CROATIA*










S& A Bartenbach


















Croatia.hr









history.hr










sergii27









by me


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*ZADAR- CROATIA*

Roman Forum and Gate and wall in Zadar CROATIA










[








wikipedia


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Som Temple, Cambodia*

Ta Som - Overgrown Gate by Drriss & Marrionn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bakong Temple, Cambodia*

Rolous Group - Bakong 03 by Richard Lamprecht, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Beng Mealea Temple, Cambodia*

Beng Mealea by rosannalee22, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Keo Temple, Cambodia*

Ta Keo Temple, Siem Reap, Cambodia by Liêm Phó Nhòm, on Flickr


----------



## Dalla contea (Apr 12, 2008)

croat34 said:


> I'm tired od Italians claiming Croatia to be Italian.


Italians lived on the coast and in the inland cities of northern Istria, while Croats and Slovenes lived in the eastern and southeastern inland parts of the countryside. In Pola the italians were the majority according 1910 census. :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Banon Temple - Battambang Province, Cambodia*

Wat Banon Temple - Battambang, CAMBODIA by arnaudtanguy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Somrong Knong Temple, Battambang, Cambodia*

IMG_8791 by Pinpeat1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Thom complex, Siem Reap, Cambodia*

Cambodia: Near Angkor Tom by mandalaybus (away in Serbia and Romania), on Flickr


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

*Mexico*


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------

